# Help Requested: APK MANAGER



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, for months i have been trying to get apk manager to decompile right, but every time i get error messages that tell me to check the log. if someone knows whats wrong, and could help, i would appreciate it. thanks


----------



## Skurtz1313 (Jun 6, 2011)

Delete the log file and the produce the error again then paste bin the log so we can read it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://pastebin.com/xT7eMZ1e here ya go


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Place a copy of the cm7 framework-res.apk in the c: along with apktool.jar from the others folder of apk manager. Make sure nothing is selected in your c:, Right click in white space in the folder while holding shift, then click on Run command prompt from here. Then type the following command:

java -jar apktool.jar if framework-res.apk

Now you can use apk manager to decompile the theme chooser apk, along with systemui.apk. most apps will decompile just fine as well (haven't found any that won't). If you're using someone else's theme as a template, you may have errors with .9.pngs, there are threads everywhere on how to work with and fix them. Lmk how it goes.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Didn't work... maybe I did it wrong? Someone want to teamviewer with me?


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you still having issues with this? Can you decompile any .apk?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

thebowers said:


> Are you still having issues with this? Can you decompile any .apk?


i got most of it worked out. Thanks.


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

Another wasted thread. All this could have been found with Google.


----------

